# Who’s the Judge?



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Entering and trying to run two derbies during the same weekend is becoming common practice, but this is the first time I have seen someone try to judge at two different trials the same weekend.  

Seriously, I assume Cade and the clubs are aware, but just in case, Cade Gentry is listed as judging at both Montgomery and South Louisiana the weekend of Dec 5th.


----------



## Van Ames (Feb 11, 2005)

Multi tasking.............


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Wish I was that Fast!


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Jim I believe that Tripp Smith and Keith Griffiths are our Derby/ Qual judges for 2008 at Eufaula. At present I am lining out 2009 Eufaula judges for Derby/Qual. I have requested that Katie Guttermuth do our Spring 2009 D/Q and that might very well be in Eufaula rather than the prison. Our Open judges are Dave Hemminger and Brian McCreesh and the Amateur judges are Wayne Nissan and Charlie Hayden. Would you be interested in spending a weekend adding to a quality done stake? We both know that the way to discourage new people is to have like they had this past fall in the East-5 Derbies-10 judges and 9 of the 10 had never trained OR run a Derby dog-this is why many trainers no longer enter Derbies-sort of like having a 3rd year medical student do your vascetomy-one slip and??? Lanse


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

lanse brown said:


> .....sort of like having a 3rd year medical student do your vascetomy-one slip and???.... Lanse


One slip and whot? Be specific, your dog can only be as precise as you are.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

lanse brown said:


> Jim I believe that Tripp Smith and Keith Griffiths are our Derby/ Qual judges for 2008 at Eufaula. At present I am lining out 2009 Eufaula judges for Derby/Qual. I have requested that Katie Guttermuth do our Spring 2009 D/Q and that might very well be in Eufaula rather than the prison. Our Open judges are Dave Hemminger and Brian McCreesh and the Amateur judges are Wayne Nissan and Charlie Hayden. Would you be interested in spending a weekend adding to a quality done stake? We both know that the way to discourage new people is to have like they had this past fall in the East-5 Derbies-10 judges and 9 of the 10 had never trained OR run a Derby dog-this is why many trainers no longer enter Derbies-*sort of like having a 3rd year medical student do your vascetomy-one slip and??? *Lanse


So is that why you get grumpy at times?  And I thought it was just because you were getting old like me.

Lance, the premium for Montgomery as posted on EE shows Keith & Trip judging the derby with Cade & Doug Trautman judging the Qual. As of this past weekend Doug mentioned that he was judging with Cade at Montgomery. It would appear that not everyone is on the same page.

As respects judging in 2009, there is nothing like putting a fellow on the spot with a public invitation.  As you know I begged off judging this year, but am willing to make it up next year. When you say Spring 2009 D/Q are you referring to judging the Derby & Qual stakes at your full March trial or do you plain to hold a separate D/Q only trial next spring? Subject to confirming the date, yes, I would be happy to judge the derby and/or qual for Montgomery next spring. Not that I will be an improvement, but I will give it a go. 

Actually I still have the letter and card you sent me back in July. *Should* I return the card or is that *shall* I retrun the card?


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Jim as I told Keith that is what happens when one puts fossils in a decision making capacity- No Keith and Tripp are doing ONLY the MRC Derby. My error. As to Spring of 09-it will be the last weekend in March if dates correspond and Katie Guttermuth will do both D&Q. One will have to start after the other has completed. I do not want to put pressure on you as I do know that you will want to run Willie and I think you should- expenses paid, attractive co-judge who is really into the sport and wants to learn. It's your call and I will send you my list of MRC judges through 2014-all run Nationals or have Double Headers, there are 6 who are presently judging the NRCCS or who have judged NARCCS . I worked 3 months to compile this list and am very lucky, of course Dennis Bath asked to judge every year when he heard that the judge's gifts were a years membership and gift cert to Hooters. Thanks and let me know-if you decide to come please stay with us for 2-3 days before or after and train. Best, Grumpy? that's a compliment. PS it is last weekend in March and it would be only the Derby.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Lanse why wont the spring trial be at the cattle ranch ?


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

The cattle ranch, as most folks remember it, is gone. There is a small work release center housed in the personnel buildings but the ranch is no more. Instead, the land is now owned by a public trust called "Forever Wild" and run by the Dept of Conservation. The rules and policies on use of the public trust land for a dog event are just being written and somewhat in flux. I would guess that the MRC decided to go elsewhere for this year while the details are worked out.

As an example, the Black Warrior HRC held the fall hunt test there this past w/e. Because of this state of flux, we were unable to shoot fliers.

Eric


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

Jason-I don't know where the MRC Spring trial will be held. At present I believe that Greensboro would be the site, however there is a conflict with the bird dog people as to date. To cover our asses some of us are working to procure additional land and water in Eufaula just in case- there is nothing set. Lanse


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Lanse
If you are offering Hooter's membership, I will volunteer to judge. They closed Hooters in Portland after last years Corvallis trial! The girls said there was nothing left to do after you left.
Lee


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

By the way Lanse;
It is good of you to volunteer for the medical students' education. They gotta learn somewhere!
Lee


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

We will have David Maronge and Pam Park.SLRC.


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

Lanse,

I just spoke with Rodney and he would like to offer the use of Bear Branch for the club to call home in terms of a future field trial location. If you want to visit Bear Branch (6,000 acres) let me know...I'll arrange the hookup.

Keith Farmer


----------



## daviddeevee (Jan 31, 2006)

lanse brown said:


> Jim as I told Keith that is what happens when one puts fossils in a decision making capacity- No Keith and Tripp are doing ONLY the MRC Derby. My error. As to Spring of 09-it will be the last weekend in March if dates correspond and Katie Guttermuth will do both D&Q. One will have to start after the other has completed. I do not want to put pressure on you as I do know that you will want to run Willie and I think you should- expenses paid, attractive co-judge who is really into the sport and wants to learn. It's your call and I will send you my list of MRC judges through 2014-all run Nationals or have Double Headers, there are 6 who are presently judging the NRCCS or who have judged NARCCS . I worked 3 months to compile this list and am very lucky, of course Dennis Bath asked to judge every year when he heard that the judge's gifts were a years membership and gift cert to Hooters. Thanks and let me know-if you decide to come please stay with us for 2-3 days before or after and train. Best, Grumpy? that's a compliment. PS it is last weekend in March and it would be only the Derby.


hooters i'll judge your trial you didnt tell me that vega


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

where is Bear Branch ?


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

Jason E. said:


> where is Bear Branch ?


It is about 10 miles west of Jasper in Townley. SUPER grounds and you'd just have to see the lodge to understand.

http://www.bearbranch.net/


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Bear Branch looks like a very nice place. I think I'd go out of my way just to run a field trial held there.
Rodney has done a wonderful job reclaiming a former mine site.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=....829,-87.42053&spn=0.019358,0.038452&t=h&z=15
I imagine this satellite view is several years old as it doesn't show the lodges or the tech ponds that I think have been put in. 
From the satellite view this place looks bigger and better than Cooper Black.
If you go to the Hunting and Fishing pages of their web site you can get a feel for some of the terrain.


----------

